# Some poetry... "Half a thousand days"



## [JR] (Feb 19, 2008)

Never been much of a poet... never even wanted to write them. Times change and so do we. I'm not going to explain why I wrote this poem, I think it's pretty clear where I'm coming from if you take the time to read it.

_I look into your eyes, pulled by your delicious stare
I see the smile on your beautiful face today
I feel my heart melt in your company
Its just like falling in love all over again_

_Half a thousand days before you can be in my arms
Before I can wipe the tears off your cheeks
Before I can kiss your soft lips
Until I can hold you, love you, breathe you_

 _[FONT=&quot]Promises are ties that bind, crossed my heart to never give up
I put my hand on my heart when I say I love you
Half a thousand days to love you more than the last
Forever together with you isnt enough time

[/FONT]_[FONT=&quot]So yeah, that was my Valentine's day. Cheers.
[/FONT]


----------



## carly (Mar 17, 2008)

Sweet...:heart: poem.

Nice one, good emotion, energy and I liked your format very much.
Kudos.


----------



## [JR] (Mar 17, 2008)

Thank you carly. I didn't think anyone would take notice.


----------

